# Considering using Aquatic Pond soil in the shrimp tank



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm going to be setting up a 12 gallon planted tank for Shrimp. My tank is 16"l X14"w X 14"h. The local water PH is about 7.8 or so. I plan on using DIY CO2. It's a first time for me, so I'm wondering about Substrate. I bought some Geo System substrate extra fine river gravel (black). I also have some Aquatic pond soil, the bag says that it wont cloud water, wont float, and is safe for all fish. I also have a large bag of Laguna peat granules for ponds. I currently am seeding the sponge for the new filter in the back of my established tanks filter. My plan was to use a layer of soil, and then cover it in the black gravel. What I'm wondering is this:

1. Can I use the pond soil in my aquarium? If I can how deep should I layer it?
2. Can I use the peat granules to lower the ph, or is the ph fine?
3. If I can use the granules, How much do I use? and should I sprinkle them on top of the soil, or put them in a bag in the back of the filter.
4. How deep should the gravel be on top of the soil if I use it?
5. Will the soil harm shrimp?

I would appreciate any in put.


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

I have used the Aquatic plant soil. It works fine. It is an inert product and does not provide fertilizers for your plants. It is kind of light weight and will mix with whatever you top it with when you are moving plants in your tank around. If you top it with a dark material when you move plants you will have the light brown aquasoil mixed in with it. Kind of a pain. It also doesn't hold down stems very well but you can make it work by weighting them with small stones.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you just have a 12 gallon it sounds like the Aquatic plant soil would not be worth it. You don't need much substrate for a 12 gallon. Why put something in that will be a pain for you for the life of your tank? I would not want a mixed color or plants floating up.

Peat will bring down the pH of your water. Sounds like 7.8 is kind of high.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice on the Aquatic Soil. I'll take it for sure, as it is my first shrimp tank and I'm sure to be moving a plant or two. What would be the best way to bring down the PH? Should I put the peat granules in a bag in the back of the filter? or what about using that blackwater stuff I've seen in the pet store. Also I was wondering about the co2. I will probably be using a Aqua Clear filter, so could I run the DIY co2 hose into the filter intake? And should I use carbon. I've read that carbon doesn't do much for the plants.


----------



## redcherryshrimp (Oct 27, 2008)

I would not use a DIY co2 set up on a shrimp tank. Shrimp are very sensitive to water parameters and the instability of a DIY will stress out the shrimp and may cause death.
If you are going to use peat put it in the filter.
Good luck!


----------

